# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Работа: есть Windows Server 2008 , нужно установить серверную sql.

## Max777

есть Windows Server 2008 , нужно установить серверную sql.
1с 8,3 настроить 4 компа, сделать бэкап в облако.+79169181877Максим

----------

